# From my greenhouse



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2011)

A few blooming plants:

Tolumnia Red Barry (Passionata Red x Red Belt):






Cyc. barthiorum -- very small flower, but the plant is very small and young.









My Phal. equestris:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 3, 2011)

Gorgeous pix, Dot, as always! 

But the barthiorum isn't a barthiorum. The lip on Cyc barth has fingery things on it, and the flowers are lip up. I'd bet it's a Catasetum cross (due to the lip shape and the fact that it's lip-down), possibly onto Cyc barthiorum to explain the spots.


----------



## Roy (Mar 3, 2011)

Great flowers Dot. I don't have a Tolum' or Cyc' but I do have an equestris I'm hoping to flower soon.


----------



## jblanford (Mar 3, 2011)

'AWESOME' Blooms and pics Dot, as always... Jim.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 4, 2011)

I love that cycnoches, whatever it is.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice... Love the tolumnia... And BTW, just reminding you equestris is a phal...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Gorgeous pix, Dot, as always!
> 
> But the barthiorum isn't a barthiorum. The lip on Cyc barth has fingery things on it, and the flowers are lip up. I'd bet it's a Catasetum cross (due to the lip shape and the fact that it's lip-down), possibly onto Cyc barthiorum to explain the spots.


I'll have to go look at the tag again. Maybe I didn't read it correctly.



paphioboy said:


> Very nice... Love the tolumnia... And BTW, just reminding you equestris is a phal...


 -- thanks paphioboy. I did know that! (and fixed the post). My brain was fried last night when I posted these photos -- too much time at the computer!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice tolumnia, thanx for sharing. BTW, I have an Oeceoclades you might be interested in! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I'll have to go look at the tag again. Maybe I didn't read it correctly.


I just checked -- I read the tag in the pot next door -- crowded conditions already! This plant is Clowesetum Rebecca Northern ‘Grapefruit Pink’ x Mormodes lawrenciana ‘SVO’ -- you were spot on, Ernie. Thanks!



NYEric said:


> Nice tolumnia, thanx for sharing. BTW, I have an Oeceoclades you might be interested in! :evil:


Yeah? PM me, please.


----------



## koshki (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, beautiful! Especially love the shot of the equestris!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 4, 2011)

Ah, so the spots came from the Mormodes. Neat. (RN is usually pink w/o spots). It's hard to see Mormodes in intergenerics because their wacky, twisted form (I love them for it) is recessive. They like to give color and marking though!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Ah, so the spots came from the Mormodes. Neat. (RN is usually pink w/o spots). It's hard to see Mormodes in intergenerics because their wacky, twisted form (I love them for it) is recessive. They like to give color and marking though!


I suspect that's why Fred Clarke likes to use them for breeding. He certainly has come up with interesting hybrids!

Now if I can only make this one grow up!

Thanks, Ernie.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2011)

Great colors on the Clowesia!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 6, 2011)

I do like these pics!!!! Jean


----------



## jimspaphs (Mar 6, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Gorgeous pix, Dot, as always!
> 
> But the barthiorum isn't a barthiorum. The lip on Cyc barth has fingery things on it, and the flowers are lip up. I'd bet it's a Catasetum cross (due to the lip shape and the fact that it's lip-down), possibly onto Cyc barthiorum to explain the spots.


This is what my barthiorum looks like,I only have a few Cyc.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 6, 2011)

Cyc. barthiorum is exotic !


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 6, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2011)

jimspaphs said:


> This is what my barthiorum looks like,I only have a few Cyc.


Very nice! Certainly the spots and the color are there.


----------

